# One year old male BGSD needs home



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a one year old working line BGSD male that I need to re-home. He has a very high energy and prey/ball drive and he desperately needs a home where he can be worked on a daily basis. He is definitely unfulfilled in a suburban environment and, as a result, has caused major disruptions in our household. He is my 5th GSD and I honestly have never seen an energy level quite like this.

I recently buried my mother after an extended illness and have her estate as well as a heavy work schedule and poor Jager needs so much more than I can give him. I do have an older (3 yr.old) female GSD, so he is used to other dogs. 

Jager is neutered, fully vetted, UTD on immunizations and heartworm, and in excellent health. This has been a very difficult decision, but both his vet/behaviorist and trainer have recommended a change in environment to a Schutzhund or other working home.

I am located in North Ridgeville, Ohio - a far west suburb of Cleveland. Thank you.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

do you have a pic you could post??


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Have you contacted the breeder to see if they'll help with Jager? How about contacting local schutzhund/working/training clubs? Have you checked to see if area rescues can help out with a courtesy listing? I'm sure you know that you'll have to work hard to make sure he gets into a home that can see to his needs as he's the kind of dog that will give the average dog owner nightmares.

Good luck, I hope Jager finds the home that will bring out the best in him.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi - I have not yet contacted the breeder, because she was less than upfront with me re: Jager being a working line GSD. I realize that I should have done more "homework" on her, but my son had his heart set on a black shepherd, and I now realize that a more responsible breeder would have directed me away from her pups when I indicated that I was looking for a companion-only pet.

I have enlisted the help of our regional Junior Schutzhund director, but I will also try a courtesy post with a local rescue.

GSDTrain, can you give me your e-mail address and I will be happy to send you pics. I haven't been successful at posting them here. Thanks!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If you haven't contacted Kathy at Shepherd Haven, here is the website: http://www.shepherdhaven.org/ I don't know if she can help, but is a good rescue to deal with. Please tell her that you got her contact information from here on the board and send her a link to the thread. She can look up your old posts by clicking on your name-I know you have been trying with this for a while and have had a lot going on. 

My sincere condolences on the loss of your mother.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you, Jean. I will do that.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

You could also contact Tina at Von Monte Haus.... 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/CT133.html

I believe she is on this board too. Not sure if she is still placing high drive dogs, but it's worth a shot.

Tanja


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks again!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: RavensMomI have not yet contacted the breeder, because she was less than upfront with me re: Jager being a working line GSD. I realize that I should have done more "homework" on her, but my son had his heart set on a black shepherd, and I now realize that a more responsible breeder would have directed me away from her pups when I indicated that I was looking for a companion-only pet.


If the breeder didn't have the right pup for your needs she should have referred you elsewhere rather than placing an inappropriate pup just for the sake of a sale. But just for your own protection please check any paperwork you signed to be sure you aren't required to give the breeder the right of first refusal before placing your boy. I worked for one that had that clause in the contract and it was for the life of the dog. I remember one dog returned at age 8 who we found a great new home for where he could spend his golden years. Very possible your breeder isn't quite so reputable though.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you - I'll check, but I would hate to have to return him there. I did receive a three year written health guarantee, but I will re-read my contract. Thanks again.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Here you go.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I was just going to post the pics but I see brt did it for you, oh well!!! He is gorgeous!


----------

